# Deerborn Plow



## Scrounger (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen this before and where could i get a front disk for it?

http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/4189.html

Thanks


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll have to look but I think my neighbor has one of those sitting off in the weeds


----------

